# Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht



## X2theZ (21. April 2012)

*Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

hallo community!

nach den gefühlten 1 million threads in denen hifi-kh statt headsets empfohlen wurden, war mir klar - da muss doch was dran sein 
also bin ich mal zum qualitäts-hifi-händler, um die durch tagelanges forendurchstöbern gefunden drei endkanditaten probezuhören.
das waren der akg k 601, der beyerdynamic dt-770 pro und der beyer dt-990 pro. als ich den ersten der drei 10 sekunden am kopf hatte, 
wusste ich sofort: ohne einen der drei geh ich da nicht mehr raus - und mein creativ fatality wandert in den MÜLL!

kurzes resümee an dieser stelle: der akg war mir nach 20 min probehören in den höhen (übertrieben gesagt) zu anstrengend.
der 770er war eigentlich gleich wieder raus, da ich den geschlossenen kh's einfach nix ab kann ^^ probehören wollt ich ihn trotzdem ^^ 
der grund ist, da ich es unangenehm beim zocken empfinde, wenn ich meine eigene stimme durch die geschlossenen so extrem abgedämpft
höre. also ist der für mich perfekte 990er geworden. gesamtes klangbild und tragekomfort sind für mich unübertreffbar. echt ein traum.
zu hause angekommen gleich mal das modmic montiert. 

jetzt aber endlich zur eigentlich frage: wird der beyer 990 mit meiner asus xonar dg zu "untertourig gefahren" ?? ^^
hab jetzt natürlich bedenken. nicht, dass ich meinen ferrari-kh nur im dritten ausfahren kann...
also reicht diese, oder sollt ich mir doch lieber eine asus xonar essence st holen? oder kann mir jemand noch eine ander sk empfehlen?

danke im voraus

vg
X


----------



## Darkseth (21. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

die xonar DG sollte passen (wieviel ohm hat dein dt 990?).
Ich denke zur xonar Essence würdest du eher minimalen unterschied hören. Könntest es aber auch selbst testen, und dann entscheiden ob die essence bleibt


----------



## Rat Six (21. April 2012)

Ich würde Vorschlagen, dass du einfach damit hörst und wenns dir an nichts mangelt, dann brauchst du keine neue Soka. Bei mir ist es leider der Fall, dass sowohl der DT990 wie auch der AKG K 701 an meinem PC einfach nur scheise  klingen, onboard und an er XF-I. OK zur verteidigung der XF-I, sie ist halb defekt, die Treiber bleiben trotzdem Müll^^.


----------



## X2theZ (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

ich hatte hier schon am 22.04. geantwortet.... warum mein post allerdings nicht mehr da ist, weiß nur der geier....

also danke mal für die antworten.
@darkseth
der 990er hat 250 ohm. glaubst du wirklich, dass der unterschied zw. dg und essence minimal ist?
am hochwertigen cd-spieler beim hifi-händler hat sich der beyer beim probehören schon eindeutig
besser angehört als bei mir an der dg. und was ich bis jetzt aus den amazon-rezensionen rauslesen
konnte, kommt die essence einem guten cd-spieler sehr nahe. also da will ich eigentlich hin ^^

kann mir jemand noch eine alternative zur essence st empfehlen?


----------



## Diavel (23. April 2012)

Notfalls musst du das selber testen.

Meine erfahrung mit dem DT990 ist aber das ich keine nenneswerten unterschiede zwischen einfachen Quellen und sehr hochwertigen (KHV/DAC/Cd Spieler) wahrnehmen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Darkseth (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

die essence STX (PCIe x1 anschluss, damit zukunftssicherer). Ne Alternative mit Kopfhörerverstärker wäre die Auzentech Forte, die nutzt aber auch die schlechten Creative treiber, und von Auzentech gibts quasi keinen support ^^


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*



> Ich würde Vorschlagen, dass du einfach damit hörst und wenns dir an  nichts mangelt, dann brauchst du keine neue Soka. Bei mir ist es leider  der Fall, dass sowohl der DT990 wie auch der AKG K 701 an meinem PC  einfach nur scheise  klingen, onboard und an er XF-I. OK zur  verteidigung der XF-I, sie ist halb defekt, die Treiber bleiben trotzdem  Müll^^.



Wie soll er dann wissen, wie viel besser eine (teurere) Soundkarte ist?  Wenn du nicht weißt, was du haben kannst wirst du es auch nicht vermissen.


----------



## X2theZ (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

danke für die antworten.

blue_gun hat den nagel punktgenau auf den kopf getroffen.

aber anscheinend lässt sich niemand zu einer "für so einen kh brauchst du so eine soka"-aussage hinreissen ^^
dann bestell ich halt mal die essence st. wollte das auf gut glück bestellen halt vermeiden, aber sollte ich
wirklich keinen unterschied zur dg merken, geht sie halt wieder retour.

und ja - ich weiß, dass die stx zukunftssicherer ist, aber da meine graka den unteren pcie platz verstellt und
beim oberen SEHR wenig platz ist, nehm ich die pci und geh das riskio einfach ein. zusätzlich bietet die st ja
die möglichkeit der 7.1 erweiterung - sollte mich das mal wirklich reizen.

feedback gibts dann hier - falls sich irgendwann mal jemand auch die frage stellt.


----------



## Rat Six (23. April 2012)

Blue_Gun schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll er dann wissen, wie viel besser eine (teurere) Soundkarte ist?  Wenn du nicht weißt, was du haben kannst wirst du es auch nicht vermissen.



Naja, es wird immer etwas geben das besser klingt, nur ob man es braucht oder überhaupt hört ist eine andere Frage. 
Wenn man es testen will, dann halt einfach kaufen. Anderst kann man es nicht rausfinden, das Beispiel mit den KHs hab ich ja schon gegeben. Ich kann da wirklich nicht verstehen wie die jemand ohne KHV benutzen kann.
Deswegen wird es ihm auch nicht viel nützen, wenn er hier fragt, denn jeder hört den Unterschied anderst. Für den einen sinds Welten, für den anderen ist es minimal. Ohne selbst eine der beiden Soundkarten gehört zu haben, wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Essence den Klang auf eine neue Stufe heben wird.


----------



## X2theZ (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*



Rat Six schrieb:


> ... wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Essence den Klang auf eine neue Stufe heben wird.


 
thx. sowas zb wollt ich als hinweis, danke. bin gespannt!

hatte beim thread-erstellen eigentlich schon damit gerechnet, dass ich mit steinen beworfen werde, wenn ich schreibe, dass ich meinen 990er beyer mit einer xonar dg betreibe 

also: mal aufs paket warten.


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*



> Naja, es wird immer etwas geben das besser klingt, nur ob man es braucht oder überhaupt hört ist eine andere Frage.



Was braucht man schon  Besitze selber die STX und kann die nur Empfehlen!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

Für einen DT-990 eine Essence? Wirklich? Ich kann dir sagen, dass man zwischen Essence STX, Fiio E10 und M-Audio Fast Track MKII keinen noch so geringen Unterschied hört. Und ja, ich habe es selbst ausprobiert.

Ich dachte auch erst man bräuchte eine Essence, aber das ist falsch. Die Beyer sind so leicht anzutreiben, man hört da kaum einen Unterschied. Also spar dir das Geld und hol dir einen Fiio E10, oder maximal einen Aune Mini. Wenn du Surround-Simulationen brauchst, dann eine Creative X-Fi HD USB (die einzig empfehlenswerte Creative-Karte )

Eine Essence STX halte ich nach ausgiebigem testen für Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Rat Six (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

Genau diese Aussage kann ich nicht verstehen. Zwischen Essence und den USB-DACs keinen Unterschied, ok, das glaube ich noch, sind doch beides meist sehr hochwertige Wandler und Verstärker. Doch hört man bereits mit dem DT990 deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Onboard, normaler Soka und einem Verstärker. Ich hab die KHs hier (DT990, DT880, AKG K701) alle mal kurz durchprobiert am PC, sie klingen alle nach gar nix und schlechter als meine 10€ In-Ears. Also kommt bei mir fürs erste mal ein Receiver zum Einsatz, dort ist der Klang im Vergleich sehr klar und kraftvoll.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

Was verstehst du noch? Zwischen onBoard und einer ist natürlich ein normalen Soka ist natürlich ein riesen Unterschied, das bezweifelt auch niemand. Nur hört man bei deinem DT-990 bei Soundkarte ab 60€ kaum noch einen Unterschied, weil er halt so extrem leicht anzutreiben ist.


----------



## K3n$! (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

Würde denn eine Xonar DG genügen ?


----------



## hydro (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*



> Würde denn eine Xonar DG genügen ?


Ja reicht, würde aber wenn das Geld vorhanden ist eher eine DX/D1 nehmen.


----------



## X2theZ (23. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Für einen DT-990 eine Essence? Wirklich? Ich kann dir sagen, dass man zwischen Essence STX, Fiio E10 und M-Audio Fast Track MKII keinen noch so geringen Unterschied hört. Und ja, ich habe es selbst ausprobiert.
> 
> Ich dachte auch erst man bräuchte eine Essence, aber das ist falsch. Die Beyer sind so leicht anzutreiben, man hört da kaum einen Unterschied. Also spar dir das Geld und hol dir einen Fiio E10, oder maximal einen Aune Mini. Wenn du Surround-Simulationen brauchst, dann eine Creative X-Fi HD USB (die einzig empfehlenswerte Creative-Karte )
> 
> Eine Essence STX halte ich nach ausgiebigem testen für Geldverschwendung.


 
ja was denn nu?
einerseits rätst du von der essence ab, weil sie geldverschwendung sei und andererseits rätst du zu einem aune mini der auch 113,- kostet. 

scheiden sich an diesem thema jetzt die geister, oder wie?
der eine sagt so - der andere wieder so...

die essence ist bei amazon eh schon bestellt. wie gesagt - feedback gibts dann hier.
wenn schon mal das rauschen der dg wegfallen würde, wär ich schon froh. teilweise rauschts hier wie am meer!


----------



## Narga (25. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

Ist die Essence schon da? Würde mich echt mal interessieren, ob sich der Kauf lohnt!


----------



## Silverfalcon (25. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

Mich würde dein Feedback auch sehr interessieren heute ist mein DT-990 Pro angekommen und ich lugern grad nur mit onboard-sound rum


----------



## X2theZ (26. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

keine sorge - hab nicht aufs feedback vergessen.
amazon hat leider nicht am selben tag versandt, obwohl noch 7 stück - oder so - lagernd waren.
mittlerweile hat amazon aber versandt und lt. paketverfolgung ist die essence zur zeit in werne - wo auch immer das ist in DE ^^
vielleicht geht es sich aus bis morgen. wenn ja, dann gibts am wochenende schon ein feedback.


----------



## X2theZ (27. April 2012)

*AW: Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro gesucht*

soooooooooooooooo.... 

glück gehabt! hab die essence heute noch bekommen. vor einer stunde eingebaut und seitdem den beyer dt990 pro nicht mehr vom kopf genommen. 
ich befürchte, dass ich blut geleckt habe XD

da ich noch ein absoluter noob in der audiophilen welt bin, schmeiß ich erst gar nicht mit fachausdrücken wie "bühne" oder sonstigem um mich, sondern erklär den unterschied zur xonar dg in meinen worten. 

der - für mich - größte pluspunkt: das rauschen is WECH!!!
also wenn ich jetzt rauschen hören will, muss ich nach jesolo fahren ^^ bei mir zu haus gibts das auf jeden fall nicht mehr 
bei der dg hats gerauscht, dass es nicht mehr feierlich war.
der zweite pluspunkt gegenüber der dg ist, dass der beyer nun entsprechend seiner impedanz angesprochen werden kann.
bei der dg musste ich den windows- sowie den player-regel ziehmlich auf anschlag drehen, damit ich laut genug hören konnte
(trotz des kh-verstärkers der dg - der aber anscheinend für den beyer nicht genug power hat).

klanglich ist es eine andere dimension. ich musste mich mit der dg im audiocenter stunden lang spielen, bis ich über den equalizer
einen halbwegs ansprechenden klang zusammen brachte. nicht so bei der stx - die ersten paar flac-dateien im hifi-modus laufen lassen:
und was soll ich sagen - perfekt! mich überkam bei jedem lied das gefühl "besser kann man es nicht einstellen". irgendetwas am 
equalizer umzustellen, wäre nur eine verschlimmbesserung. 

interessiert hats mich natürlich trotzdem - heißt: ich konnte die finger vom 30 hz regler nicht lassen 
bei einer flac von seed und zwar beim lied "next!" hatte ich das gefühl, dass mir der kh vom kopf rutscht *muha* 
natürlich ist so eine einstellung quatsch - aber veranschaulicht doch recht eindrucksvoll, dass die stx für große kopfhörer-kaliber 
auch gemacht ist.

ich weiß, dass mein feedback nicht viel aussagekraft haben kann, da alles rein subjektiv ist, aber ich kann nur jedem raten, der
sich für die stx interessiert -AUSPROBIEREN!
amazon machts einem mit dem ausprobieren ja einfach.

vg
X


----------

